# couple new wraps



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

just a couple new wraps


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

beautiful rods! are you selling? how much? sizes?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Great work as always Dean!


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

Both of these were built for a customer...thank you Hawkeye hope you are doing well...feel free to contact me blazer if you care interested in getting one built


----------

